# Can young fish carry gut parasites?



## Cherries (30 May 2021)

Hi all,

I am planning on getting a couple of guppies and one molly fry from a seller on Gumtree. It got me wondering whether such young fish can actually carry those kinds of parasites in some way?









						Fishes for sale in Knowle, Bristol - Gumtree
					

Give a pet a good home in Knowle, Bristol on Gumtree. Search within the thousand breeds available on Gumtree: Goldfish, tropical fishes, acquarium fishes and many more.




					www.gumtree.com


----------



## castle (30 May 2021)

Mmm, tricky as a rule I quarantine and deworm every fish I buy. From experience, parasites tend to not be in very young fish but there are always exceptions. 

If you get the chance, examine the tank and look at the parents


----------



## Cherries (31 May 2021)

Alright thank you! I just wish I didn't have so much trouble dissolving Flubendanzole and deworming first my other tank.


----------



## cfrancop (30 Sep 2021)

How


castle said:


> Mmm, tricky as a rule I quarantine and deworm every fish I buy. From experience, parasites tend to not be in very young fish but there are always exceptions.
> 
> If you get the chance, examine the tank and look at the parents


Hello!, 
How do you deworm your new fish? What do you use?


----------



## castle (30 Sep 2021)

cfrancop said:


> How
> 
> Hello!,
> How do you deworm your new fish? What do you use?



These days, eSHa ndx.


----------



## confusedman (2 Oct 2021)

castle said:


> These days, eSHa ndx.


Is that the one that kills the shrimp?


----------

